

Ask HN: what can be done with barcodes? - twelvedigits

What would you like to see done with barcodes?  How can they be leveraged to make shopping easier, more efficient, more fun?
======
zoowar
How about <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2464063>

------
cosmicray
oh, I could think of something...

convince the major (big box) retailers to provide an access point, so that you
can price scan with your smart phone, instead of having to hunt all over the
store for a working scanner. places like walmart, target, kmart, bestbuy, etc,
etc could all benefit from this.

